# Does anyone have an immaculate HS1132?



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

I just picked up a 2005 and it's in excellent shape except for the wear on the bottom of the bucket. I'm wondering just how much is really gone.

Could someone with a non worn bucket measure from the edge of the auger shaft bolt to the bottom edge of the bucket for me?

Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Perhaps you could take a couple of good, high resolution pics and give us an idea.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Perhaps you could take a couple of good, high resolution pics and give us an idea.


:smiley-signs009:* ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Paul :white^_^arial^_^0^_


Nice choice of machine.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'll get some later today.
I plan on making some nylon shoes to mount on the outside of the bucket like my JD826.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I can post pictures of my HS1132 bucket later, the original owner was wise enough to invest in OEM heavy duty side skids when he first bought the blower so the augers and sides of the auger housing have pretty much zero wear.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Paul463 said:


> I'll get some later today.
> I plan on making some nylon shoes to mount on the outside of the bucket like my JD826.


I just got done making two complete sets of HDPE skids. One set for Toro and one set for Ariens. They're 1" thick and will probably last for many years. No marring of driveway/sidewalk, no rust and no banging into offset surfaces. If I don't like the thickness these will unscrew to make two 1/2" sets of skids. I have lots of sets of blanks that I've cut out.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

Here is how it looks on the middle position.



The scraper is touching the floor lightly.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Have the augers been hitting? I looked at an hs blower last year and the augers were smooth and ground down fom hitting and the bottom of the bucket was ground down as well. For some reason this seems to happen pretty often with Honda blowers.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah the teeth on the augers are about half gone. I'm not too worried about that, my JD has been just fine without auger serrations. I was just wondering if it was worth the trouble to add metal back to the worn area, or just go straight for making nylon skids for the bucket.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Well, if you're that concerned does the blower have a spearate scraper bar? If yours is bad you can install a new one along with the skids you're adding and you should be good to go. I just wonder why so many Honda blowers have this problem? Don't they come with skid shoes as standard equipment? Honestly, I've probably seen a half dozen on craigslist that are ground down to where the augers are smooth. 
But you're corrct about the serrations on the augers. They help but they are not mandatory. For years snoblowers were all manufactured with smooth augers. 
Keep us up to date on the project.


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> Have the augers been hitting? I looked at an hs blower last year and the augers were smooth and ground down fom hitting and the bottom of the bucket was ground down as well. For some reason this seems to happen pretty often with Honda blowers.


Sure does. I think it's because they put the skid shoes behind the auger housing rather than on the sides. The first thing I did when I got my Honda was move them.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a matter of keeping them adjusted no matter where they are mounted.

Personally I'd much rather have them as close to the front of the housing so they bumb into anything rather than any part of the auger housing or scraper bar hitting or grinding on something sticking up.

Even on my Troy I moved the skids closer to the front when I did a replacement. I just like the geometry of it better.


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

Done. Now that it's ready to go, it will never snow. lol


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

just a suggestion you should install the bolts so the stud end sticks outside of the housing so the augers dont hit the studs and cause damage to the auger housing


----------



## Paul463 (Nov 4, 2014)

43128 said:


> just a suggestion you should install the bolts so the stud end sticks outside of the housing so the augers dont hit the studs and cause damage to the auger housing



The threads are flush with the nuts, and it has plenty of room.


----------

